# Looking for job



## Simran (Jun 6, 2013)

Hiii Everyone 

This is Simran. Hope you all are doing well. I would really appreciate if someone could recommend me with some good job or if anyone could help me getting it. I am a Pharmacist by profession but I have completed it from pakistan. So for now I would like to do any reputable job even other than pharmacy to bare my expenses & all.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## sanjxtreme (May 21, 2012)

Hi Simran,
Have you given the exam for Pharmacist here in Australia?


----------



## Simran (Jun 6, 2013)

Hiii!

Thanks flor your reply!  No, I haven't given the exam here in Australia, As it has few parameters like Ielts Exam first & all. And for this reason I wanted to start with some job like Pharmacy Assistant or even any job other than pharmacy so that i could get some income and gradually get into my field of work,..

Thank you!


----------



## Simran (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh thank you so much! I will try this link for sure..
Thanks again.


----------



## Simran (Jun 6, 2013)

Isn't this website for IT jobs only?


----------



## Simran (Jun 6, 2013)

Yup..its again for IT..!


----------

